# Using Tegus in reptile education



## MMRR - jif (Jan 20, 2008)

As a member of MSH, CHS, and the IRCF, I participate in many educational seminars and expos. Some are one day events and some are weekend or 3 day events. I have a good number of reptiles that are accustomed to being out in the public with a lot of people, noise, and other animals and I have a few animals that are what I would consider "hands on" exhibits. I find that Tegus can be wonderful educational animals and often use them as a hands on subject. I thought I'd share a few photos of some of my Tegus at exhibitions. 

This first photo was taken at Reptile Weekend at the Binder Park Zoo in Battle Creek, Michigan, a 2 day exhibit. Pictured is Felix, one of my Argentines, being rude and laying over one of my Rhino iguanas.






This next image is Clifford, my male Red, also taken at Binder Park. 





This is Felix, at an outdoor exhibit that we do yearly at the Saginaw Children's Zoo. 





The MSH allows spectators to have their photos taken with an animal of their choice at exhibits. This is one of my all time favorites. This kid just adored Felix and had to have his photo taken while holding him. The Tegu was almost as big as the boy!!


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Jan 20, 2008)

aww thats very cool..I have brought my iguana to schools for educational purposes..

So the tegus and iguana gets along?


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 20, 2008)

Jane it is as simple as this.....you Rock!!! I commend you on all your reptile education. After I finish my own schooling and get myself established I hope to be able to give back to the community just as much as you have. Thanks for sharing your pics!


----------



## playlboi (Jan 20, 2008)

keep up the great work. i'm still trying to educate some of my other family members that tegus are not scary monsters. lol


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Jan 20, 2008)

That last pic is so cute


----------



## MMRR - jif (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks for the nice comments! My belief is that education is the key to eventually easing the load on the rescue. People need to be properly educated BEFORE attaining a reptile pet. 

Kara, with the exception of Green iguanas and Cyclura iguanas, the different species don't mix at home. When we do event we do occasionally have 2 different species on display together for short periods of time. These animals are all adults and have been used for education for years. They just seem to understand what is going on and tolerate each other well. My Rhinos may get a little irritated when the Tegu is very persistant about trying to burrow under them! I normally provide a towel for the Tegu to burrow under.


----------



## snakehandler (Jan 21, 2008)

those are great pictures! i always show my snakes at schools.


----------



## RehabRalphy (Jan 21, 2008)

Very cool Jane. I'm loving the way your helpin' educate the community!


----------



## maddogg9019 (Jan 21, 2008)

I commend you and others that do this because it helps kids and parents who are afraid of the "slimy" dangerous reptiles learn that most are twice as afraid of you as you are of them, and that many can be quite nice. I would love to do that, but I'd be afraid even if I had the most docile animal that you could catch it on a bad day and it would bite someone  . Still keep up the good work.


----------



## Mike (Jan 21, 2008)

That's great, very nice pics.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Jan 21, 2008)

Oh I whould never mix reptiles..But some people were telling me that the tegu I will be getting whould "hunt" my iguana and try to eat him, like a wolf and a rabbit..

Still very cute pictures!


----------



## techhousejunkie (Jan 21, 2008)

Great pics, I cant even imagine how rewarding it must be to teach children about reptiles.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 21, 2008)

Awesome pics Jane, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## COWHER (Jan 21, 2008)

once again Jane you prove to me that you are my hero :wnw


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Jan 21, 2008)

i've been asked so many times around my area, to do a show, and i just got no time to any of that, may be i'll give it a try, but looks fun
great work, now i have to get back to school before a teacher steps in


----------



## olympus (Jan 21, 2008)

Really nice pics. :app where I live no one has ever seen a tegu so when people come to my house as soon as you walk in you see the cage and the tegu. On top of the cage are all my permits and information on what is a tegu and the care sheet.


----------

